# Can't download Torrents and Can't connect to World of Warcraft, But Have Internet



## dxhunter

Hi, I got this problem since morning I had a 60 KB download rate yesterday but when I woke up there I only had 0 KB D/L and no connecting to any seeds at all, Here's a Screenshot 






I got all this Torrent in ANIMESUKI and they never have a Fake Torrent Im sure cause I always download Anime Torrents here. I cant also download and search in my LimeWire but I can download a file directly from a Website like www.gendou.com.

And next is I cant connect to World of Warcraft its just says "Unable to Connect"

If u guys know this problem Ill be happy if u tell me how to fix it ^^.
I have internet I can browse the web, I can download a file directly from a website but not P2P, Torrents, and cant connect to any game Server >.<.


----------



## dxhunter

Uhmm If ur gonna reply please put some useful and helpful tips not like turning off firewall your xD. And what does my speed have to do with my current problem LOL.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> 60 kB down load speed.....ouch, I did not even know you could get internet that slow anymore.


60KB is actually pretty fast for internet...60Kb is slow, but 60KB is more than acceptable for most people, you can get even 32KB and it's plenty fast for me.


----------



## dxhunter

OMG I really need some help here get to the topic not talk about my Speed xD.

I have 512 kbps Internet Speed. then divide it by 8 ^^
Its equals to 64 KB <<<== This is my download rate not my Internet Speed lol.

Well anyway GL Boyscout (L2R and L2S << don't know what this means? It means Learn to Read and Learn to Speak ^^. WOW PLAYERS FTW)


----------



## cohen

Can't help you because it is against forum rules...

Do a speed net test and post it.


----------



## lunchboxx

cohen said:


> Can't help you because it is against forum rules...
> 
> Do a speed net test and post it.



again... like in the other thread you posted on a while back, hes not talking about any illegal downloading of any sort just his download speed of torrents, and torrenting is not illegal.

and to the OP
and im just wondering, why are you using that torrent program,  i don't know if its just me but i never heard or seen that one.


----------



## Motoxrdude

cohen said:


> Can't help you because it is against forum rules...
> 
> Do a speed net test and post it.



Hey cyber cop, cool your guns.

I am guessing windows firewall is blocking your internet access. Turn it off and see what happens. It is useless anyway.


----------



## Yoonsi

Motoxrdude said:


> Hey cyber cop, cool your guns.



Cooling his guns any more than they already are...THAT would be illegal.


----------

